

“Killing It” Isn’t Worth It - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/17/killing-it-isnt-worth-it/

======
mindcrime
_“No matter how dark it gets, you should never, ever take your own life._

I'm sure this will be an unpopular position, but I question this. If an
individual reaches a point where the pain and misery they are experiences
outweighs the joy, or even the hope for joy, in their life then maybe the
rationally correct thing to do _is_ to take your own life.

I mean, if you reach a point where you can look forward and reasonably say
"I'm never going to achieve my dreams and accomplish what I want to
accomplish, and being here hurts" then why is one obligated to keep suffering
until chance claims you?

I'm not saying this is a decision one should make lightly, and obviously one
of the negatives is that it's an irreversible decision. But I can see
circumstances where it is a reasonable choice.

~~~
NhanH
The problem is that death is permanent, or irreversible, as you said. And that
things change.

If there exists an omniscience being that can factually answer the question of
"Will I ever achieve my dreams?" (or "Will I ever be happy again?", but that's
for an even broader discussion), then yes, the only rationally correct thing
to do is to take your own life for a "no" answer.

In reality, the best we can answer such question is "There would be x% chance
thing will get better". At what value of x will the decision of taking one's
life becomes rational?

And then, most of the time, depressed people aren't really in their best state
of mind. Hence this is one of the cases where the advice should stay on the
risk-adverse side, rather than the perfectly rational one.

------
CodeCube
_I posted this on the techcrunch article, but thought it might be useful to
post it here as well_

Perhaps one thing that the "startup world" could adopt is the practice of
postmortems. The game industry, which many have pointed out have many
parallels between a new game venture and a startup, embraces failure in the
sense that they talk truthfully about "what went right, and what went wrong".
There are postmortems at industry events
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLqk4aqpXlQ>), and the industry's media
publishes them (<http://www.gamasutra.com/features/postmortem/>). Of course,
in many cases the postmortems are of popular/successful games, but at least
they speak freely about things that went wrong ... and there are even some
small failures that work up the courage to post about it
(<http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1289>).

The point is that the culture in the game industry does not look down on
failure, even while celebrating successes. And yes, I do realize the irony of
me using the game industry as an example of healthy culture (ea_spouse, etc.)
:P

~~~
rozap
I'd like to see more of these as well. Not only does it put the chances of
success into perspective, but there is a ton to be gained from mistakes.
Failing is a fact of life, the least we can do is learn and help others learn
from our failures.

------
nhangen
Great article, but horrible headline. The headline should be: 'How Techcrunch,
tech media, and investors contribute to startup depression.'

------
thoughtcriminal
Is it me or is this the best post I've ever read on Techcrunch?

YES, I say write about startups that struggle and are failing. That can be
instructive and interesting too. And of course not in a mocking way like
Color, but to chronicle the journey of the underdog, the journeyman fighter,
the also-ran.

Why aren't journalists doing more of this? Is it a lack of good writers? No
money in it?

~~~
marbleint
The sane reason why there are no ugly people in Hollywood, no one wants to see
that shit

